
Show HN: Laravel localization with GetText - MichaelHoste
https://github.com/translation/laravel
======
fstephany
> We strongly suggest that you use GetText to translate your applications
> since it allows a simpler and more maintainable syntax.

Care to elaborate on that?

~~~
MichaelHoste
We have strong opinions about this, and we explained them here:
[https://translation.io/blog/gettext-is-better-than-
rails-i18...](https://translation.io/blog/gettext-is-better-than-rails-i18n)

Even if we compared GetText to YAML key/values (Ruby on Rails), the same
reasoning applies also for PHP key/values of Laravel.

------
frbayart
Did you plan symfony integration or is it the only one for PHP (for now)?

~~~
MichaelHoste
Laravel is currently the only integration in the PHP-world. But most of the
code could certainly be reused for a Symfony application, or any other PHP
project.

We think that every framework must have a tailored solution to handle
translations best, so we move forward in small steps to be sure our solution
fits the pain (of maintaining translations up-to-date as the app evolves).

~~~
frbayart
Ok good to know, do you have any roadmap to know the next integration (nodejs
or Django ?) ?

~~~
MichaelHoste
Right now, we think about the possibility to integrate with Wordpress or
Symfony.

If you use React, one of our users also created a plugin for React-Intl:
[https://github.com/deecewan/translation-
io](https://github.com/deecewan/translation-io)

